# I'ts Not Lupus:House Club



## Thanks for All the Fish (Dec 17, 2008)

I checked evey page of here, aand this doesn't exist yet to date, soo

This is a House M.D. club. If you like the series, you join. Talk about shippings, what you want for the new season, etc. Oh, this'll be fun.;3

Fair enough.


----------



## A Spark in the Night (Dec 27, 2008)

Ohh. I'd like to join. I watch House every night.


----------



## Flora (Dec 27, 2008)

Joining-ing-ing.  I'm not super-obsessed (like my friend is), but I still like it. ^^


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 29, 2008)

Ooh, I'll join. I loves me some House. 

I've seen up to the end of season 4, but I've spoiled myself a little for some episodes of season 5.

Favourite characters would be Kutner, House, Wilson, Cuddy and Thirteen in that order, though I love everyone dearly. Except maybe Taub.

It's probably best not to get me started on shippings, but for the record, I adore House/Wilson, both in terms of friendship and romantically, and I have a major weakness for Thirteen/Cameron, which is completely non-canon, but could work absolutely beautifully if a) the writers wanted it to, and b) House wasn't on FOX. :/

Though I love H/W in terms of the fandom, I don't think House should romantically get with anyone. He and Wilson should just continue their beautiful "bromance" because if it were to become canon, it'd be ruined right away because - let's face it - the driving force behind the show is House's misery and general screwed-up-ness.
House and Cuddy's scenes always make me laugh, and I adore both characters, but I despise the pairing utterly.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 29, 2008)

Joining even though I only just started series four. I love this show so much fff
I hope they don't make it go on for ever because it'll become boring and repetitive. They should just finish five and _maybe_ do series six and that's it.
Of course this won't happen because House is a huge cashcow now but still.

On the shipping front, House/Wilson all the way. The dynamic is wonderful, the subtext (and just text) is awesome and they're both hot. I love how Hugh wa all 'he'll probably go through cameron cuddy and wilson if the show runs long enough' and 'yeah sure i'm game with house/wilson' on an interview I can't find for some reason. He's so cool 'v'


----------



## Eclipse (Dec 29, 2008)

Hahaha, just got into it yesterday.

House/Wilson is just obvious, and although I'm not really into guy pairings, I have to admit it's hot. |D
Am I the only one thinking that _all_ the characters in the series are slashable? xD

So yeah, join. I guess. :V


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jan 3, 2009)

Everyone in, then.
I am probably one of the few House fans here who doesn't really keep track of how many
seasons/episodes I watch, although by now I do know that I'm done wtih season four at least.

Also, Eclipse, you are not alone... Considering I can think of around ten pairings from the top of my head.*cocks head to side*


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't have a TV (most of the time), so for me it's much easier to track which seasons/episodes I've seen when I have the DVD boxsets. Guh, I want season 5 to com out alreadyyyy~

As for slashability, a me and a friend came up with a list in which everyone pairs up nicely, slashily and completely nonseniscally (as in, not remotely supported by canon most of the time):
House goes with Wilson (practically canon)
Cameron goes with Thirteen (not canon at all, but totally could be)
Chase goes with Kutner (because they're both freakin' adorable)
Foreman goes with Taub (because my friend thinks they're both boring and doesn't like them - thus, romance!)
Cuddy goes with Stacy (has a few hints if you watch eps like Humpty Dumpty with slash goggles on)

I guess Thirteen/Amber makes more sense and has a decent amount of canon support - not so much romantically, but as anyone who read fanfiction knows; massive hate = sexual tension (unless it means we have to pair anyone up with Tritter because _no._), and it's really fun to watch season 4 (especially the finale) with that pairing in mind.

And another pairing I really shouldn't love is Wilson/Chase, which I've only seen done well a couple of times, but awww it's so cuuute.

And now for something exciting! (and by "exciting" I mean brain-meltingly cute); here!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 8, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> I don't have a TV (most of the time), so for me it's much easier to track which seasons/episodes I've seen when I have the DVD boxsets. Guh, I want season 5 to com out alreadyyyy~


This is valid for me too. I *do* have a television and Season 5 is airing on Club RTL but it's dubbed in French and ever since I watched an episode in English I've been a total elitist about it.



> As for slashability, a me and a friend came up with a list in which everyone pairs up nicely, slashily and completely nonseniscally (as in, not remotely supported by canon most of the time):


I agree with this list and if I find time I'll probably draw some of those.
Or maybe I'm trying to find an excuse to draw more House/Wilson :v



> (unless it means we have to pair anyone up with Tritter because _no._)


House/Tritter or Tritter/House is totally canon.
I mean can you name another character whose arse House has shoved something into I THOUGHT NOT.
And just for the hell of it:








> And now for something exciting! (and by "exciting" I mean brain-meltingly cute); here!


This is adorable.

Season four has been awesome so-far. I'm only on episode three because I take a long time watching stuff but I haven't disliked anything so-far.
I also that Moose On A Jew clip yesterday and I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 8, 2009)

Season 4 is excellent; I think the shortened number of episodes actually made it better, since there were fewer "patient comes in, has an illness, and after 3 wrong diagnoses, the team get it right and save them :D"-type episodes. Like this, only more serious <3 I like the medical bit, don't get me wrong, but having other, non-fillery stuff happen (like the games with the new kids) is awesome, too. And I really like the new guys; I've loved Kutner and 13 since day 1, but CTB has really grown on me recently X3

Okay, I'll conceed on the Tritter/House. And I've seen Tritter/Cuddy and Tritter/Wilson, too, and possibly Tritter/any number of the ducklings, but I can't remember. The less said about it the better. 
Aww, your Tritter icon beats mine (but only just); 

	
	
		
		
	


	







> I mean can you name another character whose arse House has shoved something into I THOUGHT NOT.


 Techinically, he gave Cuddy all those hormone jabs in her butt, but the Huddy pairing squicks me, so I'll just say WILSOOOOON (we just don't get to see it).

The Moose on a Jew scene is one of my absolute favourites <3 It ranks up there with "House. This is God." and "I'm not on antidepressants; I'm on _speeeeed_!"

I massively support any and all Housedrawings from you :3


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG Dannichu, those were so very brainfryingly adorable....
#2:*stealts* Miiiiine now.>>
#8:...See, this is partly why I am scared of Cameron.O__o

Shippingwise, i'm very...boring. As in, some I support lightly, some I just... *shudder*, annd one of the few I especially like would have to be, Thirteen/Cameron.

Hell, that just hoooot.=3 Also, most of my time I spend fanfiction dosing, if that's even a word. For some reason, they're..funny.
Like One of my favorites, Happenings of Randomness.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 8, 2009)

"Let's go have random, unprofessional sex!"-Cameron scares me, too O.O
Nearly as much as "I'm going to get high on crystal meth and practically rape Chase!"-Cameron.

It bugs me that Cameron and Thirteen don't so much as speak to one another in Season 4, )and while I haven't seen S5, I'm fairly damn sure they continue not knowing each other) especially given that Thirteen's canonically bi and there have been teeny-tiny hints towards Cameron liking girls throughout the series - off the top of my head:
The sarcastic "I'm hitting that and it's totally hot" in refrence to the nurse Wilson spoke to, House asking her a few times if she's into girls - "She's sleeping with one of you. [to Cameron] _Please _tell me it's you"/"I'll fire Kutner, if you think Thirteen's hot", her offended "like _you're _an expert on lesbian relationships" in Sleeping Dogs Lie, and her intense emotional bonding with the terminally ill lung cancer woman who she goes through the stages of dying with. Woah, that's quite a bit. 

And, let's not forget the obvious 



Spoiler: S4 finale



Cameron loving dying/broken people; she married a dying man, only loves House because of his "brokenness" and bonds closely with and cares for most dying patients, from the lung cancer woman, to the old homeless man who died refusing pain meds - I can't believe she hasn't said or done anything in reaction to Thirteen's terminall illness.


After all, given all the blatant hints they throw around for House/Wilsons fans ("You're sleeping with me."/"We're a couple"/"I love you" - _Seriously._), it wouldn't kill them to throw a bone to their femslashy fans :/

But you're right, fanfiction pretty much solves everything XD 
This is one of my favourite, funny (nonromantic, too!) House fics to date.
I also stalk the HouseWilson and HouseFemslash communities on LiveJournal, though the latter's quality is questionable.

Have a picture of David Shore forcing cake on Hugh Laurie that, if you find it half as funny as I did, will probably have you crying with laughter.


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jan 12, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Have a picture of David Shore forcing cake on Hugh Laurie that, if you find it half as funny as I did, will probably have you crying with laughter.


....Hehe.

Well, it was kinda funny.

Oh, and, eh, I guess I'm joining as well.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jan 13, 2009)

"Wilson runs to Cuddy, because he is a whiny, girly man."
Ahahaha..*sees pic* BWAHAHAHAHA-Dannichu,are you trying to kill me or what?xD

I  agree, they really should throw us a bone. Have 13 maybe advance a bit, and have this happen...^__^
EDIT:Foreman does not mix with bees. The end.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 14, 2009)

Thought I'd post this everywhere including here. I drew House-things!
A sketch done during theatre practice of House, Wilson, Cuddy and the ducklings (first gen.).
dA Music Meme with a House/Wilson theme because hahaha i'm lame.

That David Shore/Hugh Laurie/cake picture fff <3


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 14, 2009)

Pretty much everything in the first pic killed me XD
Wilson with his skittles, Wilson's pancakes and apron, pedo!Chase (with sparkles!)~
Your Cuddy looks _awesome _<3

And oh, how I loved Rickrolling!House X3 The others are cute as hell (and I'm very, very impressed at your ability to draw them so fast o.o), but nothing beats a good Rickroll.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jan 14, 2009)

You Vlad, are some kind of House-sketching genius, no, WIZARD. I can so totally picture House handstanding that cane.xD
As soon as my crappy no-good computer gets up I might show you guys some terrible awesome picture of Jimmy in his moose hat. Old?Yes.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 15, 2009)

Eeee, any pictures of Wilson are good pictures of Wilson :)

I love the Foreman icon with the bees, by the way; I don't get it, but it's still funny as hell. 

My House doodles are no way as good as Vlpj's, but have them anyway.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jan 15, 2009)

OMG, house totem pole.xD
Oh yeah, and that Foreman icon is from A little House M.D. comic called Mspaint lolz, where they stranglely talk in chatspeak. specificlly Chase. A lot.
Here it is...
Also, has anyone noticed:
*J*ames

*E*van

*W*ilson.
MOOSE ON A J.E.W.
I literally cried out of laughter when I put two and two together, but I don't think _Wilson_ even gets it. C'mon Jimmy, thirty-seven YEARS?!!


----------



## Teh Hyper Pikadator (Feb 2, 2009)

Can I join? Please?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 2, 2009)

Sure, Sebby.
Y'know, I had the feeling you'd find this eventually.
And for the record, TOMMOROW. 100th. EPISODE.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 3, 2009)

100th episode? Aaaaa I remember when there was only one series and I still watched the show in French. MEMORIES.
I'm at episode eight of series four now and the new ducklings are growing on me like mould. But good mould. 

AM I THE ONLY PERSON WHO LIKES TAUB. Seriously. Frustratingly enough I've only found one slashfic with him so-far, and seeing as I manifest my love of people through the reading of slashfics I am very disappointed.
You there. The one who posted. Go. Go and find me Taub fanfiction. Go. _Go_.

Oh and thought I'd share this with you guys (I didn't make it, though I wish I had):


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 4, 2009)

Nuuu Wiiiiilsooon ;~;
Actually, from what I can tell of S5, that's pretty much what's happening. Only with more Thirteen screentime.

I've only found two Taub slashfics, both of them with Kutner, and both of them fairly short, very dialogue-heavy and on FF.net (here and here). It's a bit of a shame that the House/Wilson LJ comm updates multiple times a day, but there are some pairings with hardly any fics at all. Don't get me wrong, I love H/W, but I love reading other stuff, too. The world needs more Chase/Wilson because it's really great. 

I wish they'd develop Taub's character more. I just find him somewhat uninteresting, and I love Kutner, Thirteen and Amber to bits (I didn't like her on my first watch, but I adore her now), so he's very overshadowed. But he's short, which gets him lots of love.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 4, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Nuuu Wiiiiilsooon ;~;
> Actually, from what I can tell of S5, that's pretty much what's happening. Only with more Thirteen screentime.


That's cool and terrible at the same time.



> I've only found two Taub slashfics, both of them with Kutner, and both of them fairly short, very dialogue-heavy and on FF.net (here and here).


Yeah, I found those earlier, but thanks anyway! And yes, side-pairings and non-canon ones need more love.



> But he's short, which gets him lots of love.


Mini-stud <3


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 4, 2009)

From what I can tell (from people's LJs/blogs/what-have-you), S5 has lots of House/Cuddy hintage, loads of Thirteen screentime (not all of it good) and not enough Wilson. Which isn't great, but House as a show has done a lot worse and come out the other side. Like the Tritter arc. Man, _what _was that about? Every time I see those episodes, I am filled with inconcievable amounts of WTF. This, one of the funniest (though painfully unfinished) House fics (very H/W-centric) I've had the pleasure of reading) sums it up rather nicely:



> “Well, now that’s settled, Cameron, what about you? What has your size-zero panties in a wad?”
> 
> The non-testosterone member of the team shook her head. “Well, for one thing, I had to listen to them. I guess it brought on a weird dream.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 4, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> AM I THE ONLY PERSON WHO LIKES TAUB. Seriously. Frustratingly enough I've only found one slashfic with him so-far, and seeing as I manifest my love of people through the reading of slashfics I am very disappointed.
> *You there. The one who posted. Go. Go and find me Taub fanfiction. Go. Go.
> *


*nod* Okay. TO THE FANFICTION!
OUT OF ALL PEOPLE IT JUST HAD TO BE KUTNER. 
Anyway you are not alone, man. Taub-he's grown on me. 
Anyways, while I wait for my devildry of a computer to get fixed, I just wanted to show you guys two things:
Where I am when not here...=P
And this little tidbit:





..=3


----------



## StyliBoy (Feb 4, 2009)

PLEASE LET ME JOIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love House. Like love it. Like I have to watch three episodes a day or I can't sleep. PLEASE!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 4, 2009)

Again, not alone here. Same goes for me, I seriously spend a hell of a lot of time watching,reading,drawing all things House-y.
In simple terms, yes. You can join. :)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 4, 2009)

hahaha, mspaint_tv rules.
And yeah, that's the one of the fics I found. Sob sob sob


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 10, 2009)

Aw, don't cry, Vladdy, I'll find something!
Anyway, how's everybody holding up over the week long hiatius?


----------



## Teh Hyper Pikadator (Feb 14, 2009)

Damn FOX peoples. Ah well, I'll just live off of reruns.
*shrug*


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 14, 2009)

Teh Hyper Pikadator said:


> Damn FOX peoples. Ah well, I'll just live off of reruns.
> *shrug*


Oh, don't we all. Unfortunetly, I have not been able to get a _single_ box-set, because I'm, apperently a minor.
That, and something involving the Everybody Lies T-shirt I got for Christmas~





That, m'colleagues, is the Wilson pic involving a moose on a jew. *sigh* Please be gentle with the impaling.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 14, 2009)

Yaaaaay @ Wilson's eyebrows <3 He's adorable~

And that seriously sucks about not being able to buy the DVD sets; could you get a parent or older sibling to get it for you?

(totally random but every time I post after you it takes ages because I have to watch the Nidorina vs. everyone animation at least once)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 15, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Yaaaaay @ Wilson's eyebrows <3 He's adorable~
> 
> And that seriously sucks about not being able to buy the DVD sets; could you get a parent or older sibling to get it for you?
> 
> (totally random but every time I post after you it takes ages because I have to watch the Nidorina vs. everyone animation at least once)


It's not that...It's that my grandmother thinks House *and I mean the show, not the character* is scary, and...well, here we are.
Also, awwwwh, that's- that's actaully touching.:3


----------



## Teh Hyper Pikadator (Feb 24, 2009)

Coool~
Anyway, in around 15 minutes...
HOUSE BECOMES NICE ZOMG.
Speculate.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 24, 2009)

...Woow. Amazing ep. Just saying. Very climatic. Good amount of Wilson screentime, and...
I THINK HOUSE AND WILSON WENT ON A DATE OMFG.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 24, 2009)

HIHIHI SIGN ME UP.

Seen about every episode except for one or six maybe.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 24, 2009)

Sure, you are inny!
Also, I=I could not resist. Had to share these two pictures...
Curtain one!*fwooosh*





Oh, and a picture of the cast...*snicker*


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 24, 2009)

The Cuddy/Cameron pairing makes absolutely no sense at all - they exchange about four words per season (more if you count the bonus scenes on the DVD where they just swear at each other for no good reason for about ten minutes) and really don't seem to like each other at all, but of all the House femslashy pairings, theirs is the most commonly written. (not that I'm complaining because I am extremely shallow when it comes to fictional people)

But that pic is adorable. Okay, they all are. Especially the House/Chase one. I absolutely love that artist <3

And that annotated picture of the cast is hilarious; who's the girl on the far end with the crazy hair? 
...I love Cuddy's jazz hands far, far too much.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, 'memeber teh brain-meltingly cuuute avvies? Check it until you see a Wilson very much like the Foreson one. SAMMME~
Also, that is, apparently Katie Jacobs. As in, THIS ONE.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 26, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> they exchange about four words per season


You'll be surprised in the fifth season. They actually have a real conversation! :D


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 26, 2009)

Ah, yes. It was in...Big Baby, I belive, that they HAD said conversation.


----------

